# Need a Dupe for UD Mushroom powder eyeshadow



## sunshinelee1 (May 4, 2011)

I would like to know if anyone knows of a dupe for the limited edition eyeshadow Mushroom. It was in the Alice palette and in the book of shadows. Thanks


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 5, 2011)

That is a taupe and Bedhead Cosmetics Mono Eye shadow in Taupe looks just like it according to swatches I saw online.


----------

